
A New Business Strategy: Treating Employees Well (2014) - dreamcompiler
https://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2014/11/a-new-business-strategy-treating-employees-well/383192/?single_page=true
======
dreamcompiler
Nowadays it seems to me that if Andreesen and other VCs hate the idea, that
means it has some merit.

